# Changing to a Raw Diet



## philip (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi All,

Millie is a real fussy eater and will eat her food pretty well for a while before going right off it. We've tried her on Beta, Arden Grange and Orijen with the same results each time.

I've did a bit of research and considering changing Millie to Natural Instinct however a bit hesitant due to her fussiness and not fully understanding whats required. Was hoping for some advise from others on changing to a raw diet and if feeding only the tubs would be enough for Millie?

Thanks in advance


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Some dogs are just fussy. my blond girl is now 6 and has been fussy all her life. some days she loves her food others she turns he nose up at it. she has been on raw for 5 years but it is the best she has eaten .


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Try her on a chicken wing, or a piece of raw stewing steak. If she enjoys that then see if you can purchase some tripe. Most dogs cannot resist it.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

As Cat says if she is going to enjoy a raw diet then a chicken wing and some tripe ia a good way to start.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

philip said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Millie is a real fussy eater and will eat her food pretty well for a while before going right off it. We've tried her on Beta, Arden Grange and Orijen with the same results each time.
> 
> ...


Hi Phillip I think NI is superb and if you start with say chicken and tripe variety your pup will love it. Pushca will eat any flavour and the advantages are just too many to mention. I think NI will send you a starter pack to try but not sure but I cannot recommend it highly enough
I do give Pushca raw chicken wings and fishy treats too but you don't need much of the NI as protein is filling


----------



## philip (Mar 17, 2013)

glitzydebs said:


> Hi Phillip I think NI is superb and if you start with say chicken and tripe variety your pup will love it. Pushca will eat any flavour and the advantages are just too many to mention. I think NI will send you a starter pack to try but not sure but I cannot recommend it highly enough
> I do give Pushca raw chicken wings and fishy treats too but you don't need much of the NI as protein is filling


Thanks Debi. Definetly going to give the NI a try. Would I need to change over to NI gradually or can I change over right away?

Also would I need to stick to the puppy variety of NI or is the other varieties ok?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

philip said:


> Thanks Debi. Definetly going to give the NI a try. Would I need to change over to NI gradually or can I change over right away?
> 
> Also would I need to stick to the puppy variety of NI or is the other varieties ok?


You can usually switch straight away. You can give your dog any variety except the working dog line as this contains extra vit c.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

philip said:


> Thanks Debi. Definetly going to give the NI a try. Would I need to change over to NI gradually or can I change over right away?
> 
> Also would I need to stick to the puppy variety of NI or is the other varieties ok?


Hi Phillip. I just switched from royal canin dried to NI and had no adverse effects. Honestly you will love it! And if I give pushca anything else now her poo is so runny yuk! 
Please let us know how you get on


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Where do u buy this from and how much do they need to eat per day.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

TraceyT33 said:


> Where do u buy this from and how much do they need to eat per day.


If you check their website it will show you their stockists. Alternatively you can buy direct from them online but you have to pay the delivery cost.

I am lucky as I live ten mins from their outlet so used to collect from them. Its a great product but expensive. I now use cheaper alternatives ( raw to go / Berriewooods) as it was getting too expensive with two dogs.

Quantity depends on age/weight of dog - it shows it on their website.

Betty is nearly two an 8kgs and has approx 200 grams per day and Ted is 11 Months and 12kgs and get approx 400grams per day ( still on puppy porttions...). All dogs are different and you will need to monitor their weight in the begining to get the amount right for your dog.


----------



## philip (Mar 17, 2013)

Millie is loving the NI diet. I'm just a bit concerned if I'm feeding her enough. She's 8months and roughly 9kg and has been getting about 250g -300g a day. 

Also what sort bones should I give her as a treat and how often?


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

philip said:


> Millie is loving the NI diet. I'm just a bit concerned if I'm feeding her enough. She's 8months and roughly 9kg and has been getting about 250g -300g a day.
> 
> Also what sort bones should I give her as a treat and how often?


Hi Phillip give NI a call as they are so helpful. But I think it's 2% of body weight; Pushca is 3 years old and 11kg so I give her 250kg per day and some titbits of salmon and/or one raw chicken wing. 
I may occasionally give her say a lamb bone instead of her dinner but I cannot always get hold of bones ( my butcher rarely has any) if she has been very active I will give her 300kg. I hope this helps. I was exactly the same as the food looks so little a portion doesn't it?
I a couple of times over fed her and she was sick so know now she is getting enough


----------



## philip (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Debi  Are the chicken wings ok to give frozen or should I defrost them first? Also how long does the NI keep in the fridge? I was planning on portioning out the 1kg tub into containers and storing in the fridge.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You can give them frozen, infact it is said that you should freeze them first prior to feeding that's not to say they have to be fed frozen. If Millie isn't used to bones then I would suggest holding the tip of the wing with kitchen roll whilst she eats it, it will get her used to eating it, stop her eating it too quickly..... Infact Wilfs 5 and has had chicken wings since a new pup and I still hold them, I just feel happier knowing that they haven't eaten too big a piece, just gives me peace of mind. However I'm the only wimp on here I think.... If you type in NI or chicken wings etc in the search box at the top right of the page it will bring up loads of old info. Not sure how long NI will last in the fridge but like Debi says they are really amenable and will answer any questions if you ring them.
Morrisons sell lamb ribs but I appreciate they aren't nation wide xx
Good luck xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

philip said:


> Thanks Debi  Are the chicken wings ok to give frozen or should I defrost them first? Also how long does the NI keep in the fridge? I was planning on portioning out the 1kg tub into containers and storing in the fridge.


With the amount you are feeding ( which I would say is about right- I know it doesn't look much!!) you should be able to keep a whole tub in the fridge so no need to postion and re freeze. Betty is 7.8kgs and has about 200g and I have always fed a whole tub without a problem.

I give both of mine chicken wings..but unlike Karen I am not a whimp.and don't hold on to them.
Ted is a bit of a gulper and his are gone in minutes but Betty is a dainty eater and it takers her forever. I do watch them until they both finished though.


----------



## philip (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. 

Did you have any problems when changing to the raw with your dog being constipated? Just Millie really struggled this morning


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

philip said:


> Thanks for the info guys.
> 
> Did you have any problems when changing to the raw with your dog being constipated? Just Millie really struggled this morning


It can take a while for their digestive system to adjust. If she get's too constipated try giving her a bit of liver ( raw or liver based treats) or you could add some Yumega fish oil - I normally find that gets thing going!!

Generally if a dog is constipated or their poo is too white/crumbly/chalky it means that there is too much bone content for them and you need to adjust.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Would never suggest you were a wimp Colin


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

I am looking at different raw foods, and liked the look of Darwin's. Has anyone heard anything about them?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine have 2 fully defrosted chicken wings a day for their tea and sometimes lamb ribs. They have been eating them since 8 weeks old and they eat them quite slowly and munch them up into small pieces. If occasionally they eat them too fast, they just do what any sensible dog does- just bring it up and start again! (Sorry but you did ask!) I always feed them their bones outside or in my kitchen.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

It is really interesting reading about other raw feeding. I still have a little panic with the chicken wings as I usually give Pushca one if I leave her alone: to distract her. But often peep through the letter box to check she hasn't choked. Pushca eats everything at warp speed and I'm sure she's never tasted NI as it gets gobbled that quickly


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Haha that's so funny that you peer through the letterbox to check up on her! What do your neighbours think! I always supervise mine when they eat their chicken wings, perhaps you could give her a dental chew instead when you go out? i always distract mine with something to chew when I go out too so I don't have to see their sad faces!


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

I know those eyes imploring me to stay in. Today I gave her some orijen s in a plastic beaker which kept her entertained whilst I fled. Was only out for one hour you'd think I'd been weeks! Bless her


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm always to frightened of Dudley chocking to leave him with anything, just a couple of treats that would be finished by the time I get out of the door anyway! - a question for you that have neutered males and feed raw - does it help stop the yellow patches on the lawn where they pee? we have a big area of dead yellow grass now but I read that raw feeding can stop this.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

No I still have plenty of yellow patches on my lawn especially with two dogs. Oh for a lawn like Colin's!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

tessybear said:


> No I still have plenty of yellow patches on my lawn especially with two dogs. Oh for a lawn like Colin's!


Yes, it's BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## philip (Mar 17, 2013)

Does anyone give their dogs the working dog NI?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

philip said:


> Does anyone give their dogs the working dog NI?


Yes, it's the only NI I give as it's much cheaper. The only difference is they add a shot of Vit C and by doing that for some reason they do not have to charge the VAT.


----------



## philip (Mar 17, 2013)

Millie has been on NI for a few months now and can't recommend it enough. Both my cats are also on it and love it.


----------



## bmerr72 (May 23, 2013)

I have started my pup on sojos dehydrated complete raw diet. You soak Sojos 15 minutes is the minimum, but for best results, soak overnight. You can mix up to a 4-day batch of Sojos & refrigerate in a sealed container. 

My baby loves this stuff I also give her Olewo Dehydrated Carrots (( I mix a little with the sojos and add water)) a friend of mine recommended adding in Olewo supplements to my dog's food. I hadn't really heard of it but I did a little research and liked what I found. Olewo Carrots aid in digestion, boost immunity, help cure diarrhea, help prevent common illnesses, and promote optimal health.


----------

